# Thyroid levels normal - what else could be wrong?



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello all,

Diagnosed with Graves last September. Currently on 1 x 5mg carbimazole daily and the contraceptive pill, no other medications. Had gallbladder removed last March. I have other threads on here but that's probably all the past you need.

My latest labs are great according to my doc, but I still feel horrible and he can't put his finger on what's wrong with me. I got the dreaded "I'm not sure what's wrong with you' line again. I plan to see another doc but thought I'd see if anyone on here has any idea what it could be, or what else to have tested.

I'm almost constantly fatigued, have brain fog and headaches (mainly sharp in the temples, sometimes dull at the back), my back (sometimes leg) muscles ache and my neck pains - mostly right up at the base of my skull. I almost feel like my neck is constricting blood flow to my brain.
Every now and then I have a heart palpitation. I thought I was getting tingling skin on my calf and scalp but that could have been physical symptoms of anxiety. Takes me ages to get to sleep, I wake up once or twice in the night to pee and can't get back to sleep for awhile. I wake up early and still feel dead tired but can't sleep any more.
My periods are light, I have stomach issues like gas (both ends), aches usually followed by diarrhea, some constipation - all seemingly no matter what I eat.

So...any help would be highly appreciated. I don't want to end up depressed as well! 

Labs taken 24/1/13:
TSH......... 2.76 [0.50 - 4.00]
FT4......... 15.6 [10.0 - 19.0]
FT3......... 5.0 [3.5 - 6.5]

The only abnormal results were:
Bicarbonate......... 32 [22 - 31]
Total bilirubin....... 18 [<15]
Direct bilirubin...... 7 [0 - 7]

Full blood count and iron studies are within range.
Cortisol was 492 [119 - 618] on 18/10/12 8:30am.
Can post other results if asked for.
Thank you.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your FT3 is only at the exact midpoint of the range and most of us feel better when it's a little bit higher (about 75% of the range) and your TSH is a little high, too (again, most feel good when it's closer to 1.0). I still have hypo symptoms when my FT3 is low and my TSH and FT4 are good. Have you ever had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rain said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Diagnosed with Graves last September. Currently on 1 x 5mg carbimazole daily and the contraceptive pill, no other medications. Had gallbladder removed last March. I have other threads on here but that's probably all the past you need.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for you; I definitely know what you are going through and that is why after 2 years wasted fooling around on antithyroid med, I opted out and had RAI.

Absolutely no regrets; wish I would have done it sooner!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Are you on any special diet after having your gallbladder removed? I am figuring out that this thyroid stuff has affected my gut. That being said, have you taking antibiotics in the last year. Had the gas thing it was from "candidas" searce it on the net. "Braggs" organic unfiltered apple cidar vinegar worked wonders for my gut. Next maybe a new food allergy. If you figure out the sleeping thing let me know. I sleep about 45 minuted then up for and hour repeat. Lucky if I get more than 4 hours a night.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you had your Ferritin checked - I think this is a different test than complete blood count.

I'd like to see the iron tests they ran on you with the ranges please.

Do you take a probiotic?


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.
I haven't felt normal since all this mess started.

I'm on no special diet, my GI doc said it wasn't needed. I had a gastroscopy before the surgery and nothing was found. I have taken doxycyxline for a few months since then for acne, not taking it anymore.

Ultrasound done on 18/6/12 said: There is a diffuse heterogeneous alteration in echo architecture through the whole gland but no focal lesion is seen. The isthmus is quite thickened. Consistent with diagnosis of hyperthyroidism.

I take a probiotic drink sometimes, Yakult I think it's called.

Iron studies at 24th Jan this year:
Ferritin...... 57 [15 - 165]
Iron.......... 18 [7 - 27]
Transferrin... 2.9 [2.5 - 3.8]
Transferrin Sat. ..... 25% [13 - 47]


----------

